# Translating Serbian text with photo



## dgwp

I know it's a bit of an unorthodox request, but I wonder if anyone can help me translate the Serbian text below written on the rear of a photo of a steam roller? I think it refers to a foundry in Vojvodina, but I cannot make out the third and fourth words.

Many thanks


----------



## Panceltic

You are right, it says Vojvodina and foundry (livnica), I'm not so sure about the rest ... looks like "Kale Kolora" to me, maybe a company name?


----------



## Lazar_Bgd

It says "Kole Kolora". Doesn't make much sense. Kole is short for Kosta, man's name. Kolora is the genitive of kolor (= colour).


----------



## Şafak

Коле Колора (Kole Kolora) must be somebody's name.


----------



## alexl57

It could possibly also be "Koče Kolara", the genitive form of a full name "Koča Kolar".


----------



## Anemona61

I would say that it is Koče (Коче), not Kole (Коле).  I am almost certain that it is the name of the street. I googled a bit and I found Koče Kolara street, sometimes called Koče Kolarova street. I even found _*Livnica*_ Bačka Topola - _*Koče*_ Kolarova 51. Bačka Topola iz in Vojvodina indeed.


----------



## Şafak

Anemona61 said:


> I would say that it is Koče (Коче), not Kole (Коле).  I am almost certain that it is the name of the street. I googled a bit and I found Koče Kolara street, sometimes called Koče Kolarova street. I even found _*Livnica*_ Bačka Topola - _*Koče*_ Kolarova 51. Bačka Topola iz in Vojvodina indeed.


Holmes, you’ve cracked the case.


----------



## Anemona61

By the way, the third letter in the first word is not written in the same way as the third letter in the second word, so it is definitely not "l" (л). I would write "č" (ч) the way it is written in the first word.
Jennifer, your comment made my day.


----------



## Lazar_Bgd

That's it indeed! Case resolved 😀


----------



## dgwp

Many thanks for all the help, that was some great detective work!!


----------

